# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  about how hard are froglets to take care of?

## spires33

ok i was looking at a website and i saw some *DENDROBATES AURATUS GREEN AND BRONZE TADPOLEs*

(yes i copied and pasted) 
for only 20$ and all i could find is from this website and other places that has the frogs they are anywhere between 80$ and 95$ now i know that froglets are real hard to take care of at first but after a few months they get hardier and easier to take care of so would it be like red eyed tree frog hard? or something lower?
and how i have to pu them in a smaller space for about 6 months can i just put a piece of card board or something to make it so they cannot go where ever they please through the tank


thank you  :Big Grin:  :Frog:

----------


## spires33

by the way i have no dart frogs yet

----------


## Paul

Here, Josh's Frogs has some little how to videos on their youtube page. They don't go into a whole lots of depth, but they will show you the basics of what you will need. 

I would buy the supplies in advance of the tadpoles so you are set and ready to go. Make some tadpole tea in advance as well.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wkp...ZgNCs4ewkvQ8RA

Just be sure you know that buying a $80ish dollar frog nets you a frog. Buying $80 worth of tadpoles may net you no frogs if you are unlucky.

----------


## spires33

thank you

----------


## spires33

but how hard are they to take care of? that was not in the video  :Frown:

----------

